# From realgm Bulls insider Tech_N9ne - ERob fined $50 grand by Bulls



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

"Eddie Robinson was fined $50,000 for not answering any phone calls from the Bulls. Not sure if you posters have heard of this yet."

http://www.realgm.com/boards/viewtopic.php?t=156742

Tech N9ne hasn't been right about everything, but I'll certainly take his word for this one. I don't think even NC will have any problems with this info, which seems harmless enough.  

Man, that ERob is really showing his immaturity. How comfortable is this guy with taking all that money? :nonono:


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Sheesh.


----------



## Dan Rosenbaum (Jun 3, 2002)

Yeah, grumpy old NC doesn't have any problem with Tech revealing this one.

Actually, I changed my mind. If Paxson was trying to trade Robinson, this could really hurt.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>NCBullsFan</b>!
> Yeah, grumpy old NC doesn't have any problem with Tech revealing this one.


 I understand your rationale in regards to some of Tech's handywork. Some won't discount the danger of insider information because insider information is, well, fun!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

He is probably right. E-Rob hasnt shown up.


----------



## Qwerty123 (May 31, 2002)

good


----------



## Fizer Fanatic (Jun 20, 2002)

At what point do we consider waiving him or buying out the contract? I'd rather give the roster spot to someone who at least acts like they want to be a part of the team...


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

To me it seems like he took our money and just coasted from there. Such a waste of natural talent.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

If this is true, IMO, taking his case as a whole, he got off freaking cheap.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> To me it seems like he took our money and just coasted from there. Such a waste of natural talent.


Might be a reason that Eddie was one of the most talented "Flintstones" but the least accomplished players. 

Krause made a huge mistake giving HighTechERobb alot of coin. I think Erob like the bling bling more than a ring, ring.


----------



## rosenthall (Aug 1, 2002)

Really. Voiding the rest of his contract would be fair. I've always held out hope that Eddie would somehow become a valuable contributor to our team, but I find my faith growing weaker and weaker by the day, especially with incidents like this. Does anyone still believe in this guy?


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Does anyone still believe in this guy?


I don't think the team has for a while.

Did you guys notice that last year, nobody would ever pass him the ball? Eddie has a really, really weak handle, and if he isn't set up well, he doesn't get good shots, because he can't create them himself. This lead to a comment which I believe went something like "When I get the rebound, I'll put it right back up, because that's the only shots I'll get." Damn right! That's because the team doesn't respect you enough to even pass to you.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

Is there anything in his contract that would consider not reporting to the team a violation so he can be voided? Man, wouldn't that be grand.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> Is there anything in his contract that would consider not reporting to the team a violation so he can be voided? Man, wouldn't that be grand.


I think it would take a serious, serious infraction to actually void a contract and get it taken off the cap. NC may be our resident capologist, but who's the expert around here on contracts?

It's such a shame that it's come to the point where we're discussing things like this. If players were paid solely on their athleticism, ERob might well deserve a max contract. What a waste of a phenomenal talent. It's not just the unreturned phone calls, but the work he should be putting in to round out his game. 

Clearly he is endearing himself to his new GM.:sour:


----------



## Chicago_Cow (Mar 5, 2003)

If we cut him, we're doing this guy a favor. My suggestion is that we let him rot on the IR list to the point that he will never play in the NBA again after this contract is over. Let's hope that EROB will do something stupid this summer so we can void his contract. Don't disappoint me, EROB. I heard that motorcycling is fun over the summer so how about giving it a try?


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> "Eddie Robinson was fined $50,000 for not answering any phone calls from the Bulls. Not sure if you posters have heard of this yet."
> 
> http://www.realgm.com/boards/viewtopic.php?t=156742
> ...


BTW, Darius...love the sig!!!

If this is true, then I don't see the harm in Tech revealing this kind of information, unless of course he's betraying a confidence. And I'll bet NC will agree. Knowledge of this fine won't have an adverse effect on the Bulls completing a trade or adding a free agent. No harm, no foul.

I've long suspected that Robinson has burned his bridges with Paxson. If John thought he could sign a player like Walt Williams as Pippen's backup and effectively shove ER to the injured list with Bagaric, I think he would. Paxson's made it clear that he owes no special allegience to any Bulls player simply because they were drafted, traded for or signed by Krause. These current Bulls players had better realize soon that Paxson means everything that he says. In public he may come off as a gentleman's gentleman. But he's always had a burning desire to win, and with the heart of a true assasin, he's never been shy about taking the game winning shot. That mentality will hold him in good stead as he takes the pieces that Krause left him and that he finds useful and molds them into his vision of what a championship team should look like.

Paxson has effectively kicked Robinson off the bus. It'll take a whole lot of grovelling from Robinson for Paxson to even consider giving him another opportunity. And if Paxson can find an effective backup for Pippen, my guess is that he'll eat Robinson's contract and let him rot on the end of the bench.


----------



## max6216 (Nov 27, 2002)

if teams couldn't void shawn kemps contract, theres no chance of getting rid of sponge bob short pants deal.this clown is just sucking up cap space and unless he does something really stupid,which i doubt the team is stuck.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

There's no point in eating his contract AND wasting a roster spot on him. I've been in favor of cutting him outright for quite a while now. So the Bulls would then have to just eat the salary, but would at least have a spot on the roster to keep a Lonny Baxter around. At least Baxter is a guy you want to cheer for.

FWIW, I am glad we didn't go for Posey or Newble or any of the other ERob clones out there. The grass may appear greener, and all that, but if they aren't all-stars or near all-stars, they're not worth a lot of bucks.


----------



## Spartacus Triumvirate (Jan 30, 2003)

I'm afraid this guy is such damaged goods at this point that we couldn't package him in any kind of a deal that wouldn't wind up hurting us even worse. Croshere may have a horrible contract, but at least he produces when he gets PT. I don't see any GM thinking a change of scenery alone will ressurect this guys career.

Erob is a waste on all fronts. Erob, I hope you're browsing the forum - you being the high-techie and all. Alas, its unlikely though. He's probably browsing the sites of the record labels doing research for his music company. I've got a suggestion for your labels first release. A remake of the classic Stevie Miller Band hit "Take the Money and Run". Need anyone ask why?

Who are some of the other ALL-TIME WASTES (not counting those who flopped because of career ending injuries) so we can put ERob into proper perspective? Jim McIlvaine ($33)? Calvin Booth ($34)? Joe Smith ($34)? Glen Rice ($36-at least he once had game)? Howard Eisley ($41)? Shandon Anderson ($42)?


----------



## LuCane (Dec 9, 2002)

Honestly though, is it not completely obvious to everyone else that Eddie Robinson is the embodiment of everything that is wrong with NBA players today? Is it not obvious that he doesnt only fit, but IS the stereotype:

Hes young and athletic.
Untapped potential.
Seems to be more into style than substance.
Blase attitude.
Not willing to sacrafice.

Wow, this is why character is so important in picking playes to make up a team. That being said, Im shocked Krause panicked and overlooked his character flaws.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>LuCane</b>!
> Honestly though, is it not completely obvious to everyone else that Eddie Robinson is the embodiment of everything that is wrong with NBA players today? Is it not obvious that he doesnt only fit, but IS the stereotype:
> 
> Hes young and athletic.
> ...


No doubt. After all those test we give our potential draft picks.... I guess we don't to our FAs. 

Sometimes GMs get painted into a corner by cap room. That's what happened with Krause signing Mercer and ERob. You have all this cap room... you feel like you have to do something (although that should not be true).... you sign your 4th or 5th choice. I often smile when I think that Tim Thomas turned down our max contract a few years back. I think the same think is happening with Brad Miller right now. Utah needs to sign someone.

Erob is an absolute waste. I can't wait to boo this sorry excuse for a ball player each and every home game this year. Last season, the Bulls had an autograph signing event at the UC before the season started. I hope Erob is there.... it would be nice to tell him how worthless he is to his face.


----------



## Salvaged Ship (Jul 10, 2002)

The only way E-Rob goes is if Krause gets another GM job somewhere else and trades for him.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

The only way to get rid of the guy is making a trade that is bad for us tallaentwise!


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

*forgotton amist all this robinson bashing*

is that he is not obligated at all to work out in chicago at all till oct.

he's a 5th year player and at this point in his career he is considered responsible enough to know what he has to do 

the only thing he is obligated to do is return phone calls from the bulls of which he hasn't done for some reason 

ergo the fine

to which I say big deal he makes 6 mil a year and got fined 50G, its a slap on the wrist and Pax and robinson know this ...as long as he works out enough to keep his extreme athleticism i'm basically cool with his AWOL attempt this summer 

i honestly dont see how people can idict a player of slacking when NO ONE has seen him


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

I think that if Robinson had been given more of Hassel's minutes he would be a lot more involved than he is now. After he was benched much of the year I think he decided he just didn't give a **** about the Bulls. Think of what he was promised? Come to this lousy team and be a starter instead of your bench role on a play-off team. Here's your chance to shine, blah blah.

*Not saying he's right.* I just don't think he would normally be this indifferent if he felt like part of the team.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

*Re: forgotton amist all this robinson bashing*

Not returning any calls from the team is enough to upset me.



> Originally posted by <b>happygrinch</b>!
> is that he is not obligated at all to work out in chicago at all till oct.
> 
> he's a 5th year player and at this point in his career he is considered responsible enough to know what he has to do
> ...


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Lizzy</b>!
> I think that if Robinson had been given more of Hassel's minutes he would be a lot more involved than he is now. After he was benched much of the year I think he decided he just didn't give a **** about the Bulls. Think of what he was promised? Come to this lousy team and be a starter instead of your bench role on a play-off team. Here's your chance to shine, blah blah.
> 
> *Not saying he's right.* I just don't think he would normally be this indifferent if he felt like part of the team.


Of course you have to remember that it was E-Robs own injuries that kept him from getting those minutes. I was a big fan of the E-Rob signing, he looked ready to blow up down in Charlotte, now he looks like someone needs to blow him up. I still don't think the Bulls have really played to his strengths as a player but Eddie seems disinterested and I think he is just one of those guys with a lot of mental issues like Vin Baker who won't play well unless someone is stroking his ego on a regular basis. Hopefully Pip will be able to sort him out. Right now a lot of players are looking a lot better than he is.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Right now, and especially given the possibilities of no luxury tax next year, I'd contemplate trading ERob for a guy with a similar but longer contract if I thought that guy could help us.

Croshere (if Fizer/Marshall are traded) or Shandon Anderson, for example, would be of more help than ERob... and if you throw out the sunk costs and assume the luxury tax doesn't occur, it's not that much of an additional investment


----------



## jimmy (Aug 20, 2002)

What did Krause see in this guy to give him such a large contract? Potential isn't worth 6mil a year.

He can't dribble, has no outside shot, has a great athletic body to be one of the best defenders on the team but doesn't care. All he does is dunk and he does the same dunk over and over again.

I hope BC doesn't play Erob next year just to play him. Just because he makes 6mil a year doesn't mean he should automatically be in the rotation. 

If he doesn't deserve to play, don't play him.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: Re: forgotton amist all this robinson bashing*



> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> Not returning any calls from the team is enough to upset me.


are you upset enough to in any way think cutting robinson is anything but assinine


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: forgotton amist all this robinson bashing*



> Originally posted by <b>happygrinch</b>!
> 
> 
> are you upset enough to in any way think cutting robinson is anything but assinine


Happy, are you asking or are you putting words in my mouth? Can't tell. 

I've never said I thought we should cut Robinson. I only asked more knowledgable people out there what it would actually take to get one's contract voided. When I stated that I at least knew it would take a "serious, serious" offense for that to happen, I hope it's clear that implies that Erob does not apply. Not even Damon Stoudamire does with all his repeated drug offenses, which is much more serious business. 

I think you've been adding value judgements to a few of my posts lately which just haven't been there.


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

*Re: forgotton amist all this robinson bashing*



> Originally posted by <b>happygrinch</b>!
> to which I say big deal he makes 6 mil a year and got fined 50G, its a slap on the wrist and Pax and robinson know this ...as long as he works out enough to keep his extreme athleticism i'm basically cool with his AWOL attempt this summer


:no: I don't know why this is so tough to understand. If we are ever going to be a good team, we could use more players with some real dedication to their craft. Not just doing the bare minimum not to get fined. Or worst. 

If this guy really thinks he is the ****, we should offer him a buy-out. Give him half of his guarenteed $ and say good-bye. Surely, if he is as great a player as he must thinks that he is, he can go somewhere else and more than recoup any of the money that he leaves behind.


----------



## jimmy (Aug 20, 2002)

I find it kind of funny that (if true) Paxson fined Erob for not answering his phone and returning his calls.

His answering machine(Seinfeld):

"Believe it or not, Eddie's not home
Please leave a message at the beep.
I must be out or I'd pick up the phone.
Where could I be?
Believe it or not, I'm not home."


----------



## Fizer Fanatic (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: Re: forgotton amist all this robinson bashing*



> Originally posted by <b>johnston797</b>!
> 
> 
> :no: I don't know why this is so tough to understand. If we are ever going to be a good team, we could use more players with some real dedication to their craft. Not just doing the bare minimum not to get fined. Or worst.
> ...


I agree completely, johnston797. People are talking like Hoiberg will not be back next season, even though he is the ultimate role player and team guy from my perspective. Erob is the exact opposite of Hoiberg. Given the choice of Erob for 6 mill or Hoiberg for the vets minimum (plus still paying Erob's contract or only part of it if we are fortunate enough to get a buyout), I'd take Hoiberg instead hands down at this point. If for no other reasons than improved team chemistry and sending the right message to our young players. Freakish athleticism is very far from being the only important factor in the game of basketball, especially for a veteran role player off the bench on a team filled with young talent.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: forgotton amist all this robinson bashing*



> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> 
> 
> Happy, are you asking or are you putting words in my mouth? Can't tell.
> ...


actually i was asking a question 

to illustrate how out of control people are getting 

eddie robinson has been the same player he was at char.(now n.o.) the only difference is that the bulls aren't up to this point a running team nor do they run any plays for him so to expect him to some garner 18 pts a game or to be an all-star is crazy talk its like expecting curry to get 25 a game without giving him any post up plays 

he is injury prone and since cartwright isn't running any plays for him his role is different than what he was brought in here to be (a star on offense) he is asked to be a defensive stopper which he has proven he has the talent to be but he isn't naturally geared for 

i'm not making excuses for him he made a mistake he didn't return a call or 12 (who knows how many)but the talk of voiding contract over it is assinine 

would you cut curry for the same offense ?

would anyone in their right mind do it ?

who would you cut on the bulls for it other than robinson....i assure you that if you wanted him on the team you wouldn't feel that way which shows pre-determined need to rid the team of him 

if thats a value judgement well then know that i'm making it about more than just you


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: Re: forgotton amist all this robinson bashing*



> Originally posted by <b>johnston797</b>!
> 
> 
> :no: I don't know why this is so tough to understand. If we are ever going to be a good team, we could use more players with some real dedication to their craft. Not just doing the bare minimum not to get fined. Or worst.
> ...


you have absolutely no idea whats going on in robinson's head . he could just be very immature (pretty likely if you ask me considering his actions the past couple of years) 

thin skinned to all the trade rumors 

or he has some unknown beef with management so he is trying to give them a hard time 

and no player is dumb enough to give back guarenteed money especially after most of the money this off-season has been spent 

and there are probably 100 perimeter players in the league with ballhandling skills equal or lower than robinson's, do all of their contracts get voided to for lack of dedication to their craft 

it cant be based on pyhsical conditioning because robinson is one of the most athletic players in the nba


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Chicago_Cow</b>!
> Don't disappoint me, EROB. I heard that motorcycling is fun over the summer so how about giving it a try?


Yeah, and as soon as he did get on a motorcycle, it would be OUR luck, he would lose control, fly into a chicago area restaurant and cripple Eddie Curry and Tyson Chandler eating lunch!


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: forgotton amist all this robinson bashing*



> Originally posted by <b>happygrinch</b>!
> crap.....crap....crap...crap....crap....crap..crap...crap...crap..crap.......crap.


nothing personal grinch, but I think your assumptions as to what this guys problems are is really immaterial, irrelevent and quite frankly disturbing to me. He is a slacker, plain and simple..That is what is wrong with this NBA now...too MANY guys like EROB. Just my personal opinion, so don't flip out on me? My suggestion, it would probably be cheaper and easier to just hire a contract on em...end of story.:yes:


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: forgotton amist all this robinson bashing*



> Originally posted by <b>BamaBull</b>!
> 
> 
> nothing personal grinch, but I think your assumptions as to what this guys problems are is really immaterial, irrelevent and quite frankly disturbing to me. He is a slacker, plain and simple..That is what is wrong with this NBA now...too MANY guys like EROB. Just my personal opinion, so don't flip out on me? My suggestion, it would probably be cheaper and easier to just hire a contract on em...end of story.:yes:


my simple question to you would be ...

how do you know what is going on in robinson's mind ?

i dont and unless you can read minds you dont either 

and another question would be how does someone who is such a slacker stay the wonderful athlete e-rob is (a reputed 48 inch vert.)...it would suggest he does have a work ethic


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: forgotton amist all this robinson bashing*



> Originally posted by <b>happygrinch</b>!
> you have absolutely no idea whats going on in robinson's head .


Presuming this rumor is true, I know enough to know that I want him off the team.



> Originally posted by <b>happygrinch</b>!
> 
> and no player is dumb enough to give back guarenteed money especially after most of the money this off-season has been spent


Shawn Kemp did the same thing last year at roughly the same time. 50% payout to walk away. eRob could actually make a good chunk of that back if he is as good as he thinks he is even if he takes the minimum for next year.


----------



## Kramer (Jul 5, 2002)

I'd just like to say that his dunk at the end of the Atlanta game was worth about $3M by itself. He's still overpaid, but that was a nice dunk for someone who is so tech savvy!


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: forgotton amist all this robinson bashing*



> Originally posted by <b>johnston797</b>!
> 
> 
> Presuming this rumor is true, I know enough to know that I want him off the team.
> ...


actually kemp took half immediately and most of the rest in installments 

and you have no idea what e-rob thinks as far what he gets on the open market ....

one would think he's smart enough to know after avg 5 pts a game its not 7 figures, so since i have never heard of robinson talk about how good he is i wonder where you have the idea he has such a high opinion of himself that he would consider such a thing for even a minute?


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: forgotton amist all this robinson bashing*



> Originally posted by <b>happygrinch</b>!
> actually kemp took half immediately and most of the rest in installments


http://www.allsports.com/cgi-bin/showstory.cgi?story_id=33489



> Kemp's contract would have paid him $46.5-million through the 2003-04 season...
> 
> According to a report in The Oregonian, the Blazers agreed to pay Kemp about $20-million over more than 10 years


Let me do the math for you. That would be a $26.5 million dollar haircut.



> Originally posted by <b>happygrinch</b>!
> and you have no idea what e-rob thinks as far what he gets on the open market ....


As long as you are having such trouble on the easy issues, I think we should hold off on more complicated ones.


----------



## Spartacus Triumvirate (Jan 30, 2003)

I'm suprised you guys haven't caught on to this earlier. 

Two years ago it was Fizer. 1/2 the board on him, 1/2 the board behind him.

Last year it was Crawford. 1/2 the board on him, 1/2 the board behind him.

So is this the year of the ERob? 

Sure, he doesn't have half the board behind him yet, but we know he's got at least 1 and you have to start somewhere.


----------



## Krazy!!! (Jul 10, 2002)

It's a damn shame that the Bulls can't pay this PUNK bench player-type money for not showing any commitment....any dedication toward becoming a better player.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: forgotton amist all this robinson bashing*



> Originally posted by <b>johnston797</b>!
> 
> 
> http://www.allsports.com/cgi-bin/showstory.cgi?story_id=33489
> ...


so tell me o' wise one what does robinson think he's worth on the open market ?

since he obviously according to you thinks he can make more money if he left now with a kemp-like settlement why doesn't HE go to the bulls for a settlement ?

the reason is simple he doesn't 

you have no clue, but for some reason think you do so we'll end it on that


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

I always knew he was an athlete, but I didn't really know that he could shoot as well as he does," Marshall admits. "Obviously, when you play with a guy, you see things differently. E-Rob’s definitely a lot better (player) than I ever thought. A lot of people believed he was a one-dimensional player with great athletic ability, but now they're seeing that he has a lot of polished skills in his game.

Here's something from Jalen, regarding Eddie's motivation:

"But you've got to find a way to mature, you've got to play through it, and you've got to understand that if you keep working hard, your opportunity is eventually going to come, and if you've got game, it's going to show."

http://www.nba.com/bulls/news/robinson_030411.html

Guys like Marshall and Hoiberg have a pretty strong opinion of ERob's game. I think Robinson has something that he can show in practice that we're just not seeing on the court, and a lot of it has to do with Cartwright and Rose's common attitude of earning your time. Robinson has to pick up the scraps and light it up when he gets his opportunities. I remember this board being very complaining when that attitude was taken with Curry and Chandler, but I think it was for the best, in retrospect.

The truth is, ERob is the only player on the roster that hasn't really come to terms with it. Even with Jamal's whining near the beginning of the season (and his was fairly justifiable, althouigh not particularly wise) utilized his moments and opportunities to shine enough that Jay wouldn't get his starting spot back. Curry and Chandler figured it out, and worked their way into the lineup. 

It's only Robinson and possibly Dalibor that have yet to understand what it means to earn minutes. That's why we have the perception of ERob that we do... it's the perception that the team is also trying to convey to him.

He has yet to step up to the challenge, but he's more than just "potential" at this point. A lot of that potential has been actualized, and awaits only an attitude change until we might see it on the court.

Maybe the arrival of Scottie Pippen will change things. I mean, it definitely will change things, but... in what way. Yet to be determined.


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: forgotton amist all this robinson bashing*



> Originally posted by <b>happygrinch</b>!
> 
> 
> so tell me o' wise one what does robinson think he's worth on the open market ?
> ...


There could be another reason why eRob doesn't just go to the bulls for a settlement.

Maybe just like you, eRob didn't think these things were done.  

I wish I could help him see the light, too.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: forgotton amist all this robinson bashing*



> Originally posted by <b>johnston797</b>!
> 
> 
> There could be another reason why eRob doesn't just go to the bulls for a settlement.
> ...


i think its far more likely he knows better or more to the point his financial advisors do 

my point in all this is pretty simple no one knows whats on eddie's mind he doesn't talk much to the media nor does the media have any great desire to hear him speak so his personality and mindset is a mystery 

he could simply be an idiot

or he could be playing a complex set of head games with management thats is manifesting itself currently by him not calling them but at other time he may do other annoying things (like rodman in s.a. coming in to practice 2 minutes late on purpose though getting to place where the spurs practice ahead of most of his teammates ....just his way of sticking it to management)

he could really want to be a bull and amist these trade rumors is doing all he can to sabotage them (i.e. not making himself available to the bulls means also not being available to any other team inquiring about him) 

all we have to go on is that he is not returning phone calls ...there is way too much room for interetation so to say strongly how he feels is ignorant at best,close minded and moronic at worst

now you persist in claiming you know whats going on when its obvious you dont 

oh how how i wish i could make you see the light


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Showtyme</b>!
> I always knew he was an athlete, but I didn't really know that he could shoot as well as he does," Marshall admits. "Obviously, when you play with a guy, you see things differently. E-Rob’s definitely a lot better (player) than I ever thought. A lot of people believed he was a one-dimensional player with great athletic ability, but now they're seeing that he has a lot of polished skills in his game.
> 
> Here's something from Jalen, regarding Eddie's motivation:
> ...


everybody knows robinson's pyhsical talent i've seen enough of his skill improvement to think he has been working on his game (he put a real nice X-over on cliff robinson with a few games left in the season and pulled up for a jumpshot ...that went in)

to me his biggest problem is a his actual skill level to what cartwright want out of the him and anyone playing opposite rose 

he wants a defender 1st and simply hassell is a better defender ...when he was able for however long to outperfom hassell on defense he got more time and did start at some point but hassell is more consistent at it and probably more talented at that aspect of the game 

and now there is scottie who was probably the best defensive forward ever (and still pretty good ) who also happens to play robinson's position 

its very possible he could have a great year next year and not significantly improve his amount of time he spends on the court 

in a best case scenerio hassell shoots 40 % or so from 3pt range (not that much of a strtch considering he shot 39% his rookie year ) and become more of an offensive player in mindset thus actually tries to get shots up in which case it wouldn't matter how well robinson plays because he would never get on the court anyway 

its obvious cartwright has hassell ahead in their race for playing time so it would be on robinson to outdo hassell at basically what hassell excels at (relative term to some)i dont necassarily agree with it but thats the way the cards are dealt


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: forgotton amist all this robinson bashing*



> Originally posted by <b>happygrinch</b>!
> 
> i think its far more likely he knows better or more to the point his financial advisors do


OK, you claim to know what Eddie knows.... Let's now look at your very next paragraph.



> Originally posted by <b>happygrinch</b>!
> no one knows whats on eddie's mind he doesn't talk much to the media nor does the media have any great desire to hear him speak so his personality and mindset is a mystery


Wait, now you claim that no one knows what Eddie knows....

 This does not compute.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: forgotton amist all this robinson bashing*



> Originally posted by <b>johnston797</b>!
> 
> 
> OK, you claim to know what Eddie knows.... Let's now look at your very next paragraph.
> ...


the only reason it doesn't compute is because you apparently dont understand what the word likely means 

likely = in all probability but by no means certain

i hope that clears things up for you


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: forgotton amist all this robinson bashing*



> Originally posted by <b>happygrinch</b>!
> 
> the only reason it doesn't compute is because you apparently dont understand what the word likely means
> 
> ...


Actually, it still seems like faulty logic. And to be precise, you did not say just, "likely". You said, it's "Far more likely" eRob is thinking a particular way.

And then turned around and said no one could know what eRob is thinking about not returning phone calls when it is far more likely that he is not returning calls b/c he is not happy with the organization.

Just as it is highly probable that the Bulls are not happy with him.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: forgotton amist all this robinson bashing*



> Originally posted by <b>johnston797</b>!
> 
> 
> Actually, it still seems like faulty logic. And to be precise, you did not say just, "likely". You said, it's "Far more likely" eRob is thinking a particular way.
> ...


is this what you are reduced to to have the last word debating "far more likely" as opposed to "likely" as if there is a whole heap of difference 

hey whatever floats your boat 

i didn't turn around on anything i merely mentioned some scenerios that could be be happening i never said i thought any of them were the one ,just that any were possible ....(in the future i would like you to re-read my posts you seem to have an annoying habits of quoting me and somehow getting it wrong ,...with a smug attitude no less)and maybe pax isn't happy with him, i dont know chances are he isn't since he just fined him ,i dont care imo robinson is a vet and he gets his summers off he should know how to maintain himself by now to be ready for the upcoming season ,and if you somehow have a problem with this (somehow i feel you will) just check the other 28 teams and you will notice that absolutely none of them require their veteran players to be at their practice facilities at this time 

these are supposedly grown men


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: forgotton amist all this robinson*



> Originally posted by <b>happygrinch</b>
> is this what you are reduced to to have the last word debating "far more likely" as opposed to "likely" as if there is a whole heap of difference


Happy, you pulled out the dictionary, not me.



> Originally posted by <b>happygrinch</b>
> !in the future i would like you to re-read my posts you seem to have an annoying habits of quoting me and somehow getting it wrong ,...with a smug attitude no less


Quote - to copy the words of another

If I am quoting you, how can I get it wrong?

:laugh: :laugh: 

On the whole eRob situation, I guess we will have to agree to disagree.


----------

